# Home Recipe for Gu



## Cycle Snack (Sep 26, 2008)

I got a few Gel Bots last year but never used them until now. I was wondering whether I should try and concoct my own and fill the container or just go out and buy a bunch of gu shots and fill it up?

I was thinking of either Grape jelly blended with powdered gatorade, or perhaps Jello with gatorade.


----------

